# ringworm on goats



## skayser (Apr 1, 2013)

I have small herd and know it seem I have ringworm. Grrr I had the vet out to make sure that is was that. Vet told me to put some topical ringworm spray on it for a week. She also said that it will go away on it 's own. Is this true? Won't it spread more? They will be kidding in about a month. What is the fastest way to get take care of this? Is this common in goats in the winter months?
Thanks


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

skayser said:


> I have small herd and know it seem I have ringworm. Grrr I had the vet out to make sure that is was that. Vet told me to put some topical ringworm spray on it for a week. She also said that it will go away on it 's own. Is this true? Won't it spread more? They will be kidding in about a month. What is the fastest way to get take care of this? Is this common in goats in the winter months?
> Thanks


1-Ringworm is very common in the winter and early fall in cattle and goats.

2-If you keep an eye on it, the ringworm won't spread a whole lot. Keep quarantined or if the herd has it, keep them together.

3-Ringworm runs its natural course whether we like it or not. We only can help it run a little faster. You can use creams (which goats lick, which is probably why vet said spray), or lime sulphur dip.

4-Ringworm spores also stay in the environment for a while too. Naturally found in the soil. It's also contagious, so make sure to have a topical cream in the house for you and yours.


----------



## skayser (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I'm happy that I'm not the only one that as this problem. I just don't want any of the kids to end up with it.
thanks


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

We spray area with the tinactin foot spray powder daily until it's smooth skin. Then apply antibiotic ointment till hair starts to grow. We treat so it doesn't spread. Don't want it on the show animals or the kids. Not to mention, it is contagious to humans as well. Nasty stuff.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

I literally burn it off with Iodine 7%. Just get a cotton ball and dab some on it often. The Iodine will burn the top layer, the next layer, etc. until it has destroyed the ringworm. Then it is a simple matter to simply pull off the dead skin. The times I've done this, the clean skin under the dead skin is pink and healthy...not at all bloody and didn't even need an ointment, though I did spray it with a solution of Hydrogen Pyroxide anyway then spray/cover with that yellow stuff (forgot name).


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Athletes foot cream. Works wonders.


----------



## skayser (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the help. I think I'm going to try the tinactin spray first. I just do not want it to get out of hand. This is my first year having goats and kids. But this would be my luck.


----------



## CarolBaldwin (Jan 14, 2016)

how long does it take between dabbing on Iodine and seeing results?


----------

